# headless vnc



## particleman (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a bsd8 server running headless but I know its not setup properly.I have installed X and am using a full gnome desktop. So essentially I might as well have everything hooked up im using the same resources. I know there has to be a better way to conserve system resources. Im open to any advise on how to use vnc with a true headless set up.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

If you want to preserve resources don't run X


----------



## jalla (Apr 12, 2010)

The simplest way to run x-apps off your headless machine is to log in with `ssh -X`. I.E


```
local:~% ssh -X remote
remote:~% xclock
```


----------



## phoenix (Apr 13, 2010)

Depends on what you want to do.

Do you want access to an entire remote X desktop, where the apps run on the server and show up on your workstation (x11vnc)?

Do you just want a remote login to the server (XDMCP)?

Do you just want to run the odd GUI app on the server with the display on your workstation (ssh -X)?


----------



## particleman (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm using the server as a web server and ftp to move files to apache. My wife does all the web work and uses the xvncviewer to go to the ftp and drag off her work. I would like to be able to use a fully functional desktop so it will be easy for her to do her work and not slow development .Also sorry the post was put in the wrong spot originally.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 13, 2010)

In that case, you don't want a desktop.  You just want to share the disk out, so that you (or she) can manipulate the files directly.

If your desktop is a Windows box, then look into installing Samba on the server, and sharing out the FTP and web directories.

If your desktop is a Unix box, then look into either configuring NFS to share out the FTP and web directories; or look into using a file manager (or desktop env) that supports network transparency.  Both GNOME VFS and KDE KIO slaves allow for seamless integration of local and remote disk resources.

No need to run any GUI of any kind on the server.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2010)

Heck, you could even install misc/mc-light on your server and teach her to use ssh


----------

